# Kids furniture Stores



## cg333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, 
I'm looking for a furniture store that is similar to Crate and Barrel and Pottery Barn for furniture for my son who is 6. 
I'm having a hard time locating anything like it. 
I went to Ikea but i'm looking for better quality furniture. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thank you so much,
Camie


----------

